# A torque question



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

A shaft drive is tougher and more reliable, but the extra weight robs more torque from the rear wheel

The answer is chain


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

You also lose about 10% horspower


----------



## wavebuy1 (Sep 25, 2007)

*torque question*

Thank You for the responses.


----------

